# Requesting a sig



## Prime (Sep 7, 2008)

Could someone make me a sig?

I'd like some kind of sun burst effect (like this but different colours) and this logo in the middle:







The colours I want the sig to based on are #15a4f3, #7ac6f1 and #0d7bba (those are the HTML colour codes), if possible could you make the BG of the sig like the BG of the logo?, maybe go for some kind of Grudge effect as the BG?, maybe blend the logo into the sig due to my crappy quickly cut out job. (the logo was on a wallpaper) and finally somewhere I was these names as text:

Tsquared
Elamite Warrior
Legit
Snipedown

Big hugs and credit for anyone that does this.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

Here you go, just what you wanted! Friends?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/1521/farzan777uj2.jpg


----------



## Prime (Sep 7, 2008)

get lost p1ngpong


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

heh


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

here prime


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

i made a quick one and yes i know i do suck.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 7, 2008)

Quick n' Dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I think this is what you wanted)


----------



## Prime (Sep 7, 2008)

oh wow thanks so much Salamantis that it what i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to the others but, rowanchap wrong colors, no clan member names. Holaitsme there is no clan member names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for trying. Salamantis I'll put it in my sig and give you credit on monday, I'm on my wii right now


----------



## Rowan (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry my ps must be messed up didnt recognize colours right + didnt read bout clan.


----------

